# Train Storage



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody have any suggestions for train storage system? Majority of my HO collection lacks an original box. Has to cheap, fesible, easy to transport, and most important,cushions for the trains!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Anybody have any suggestions for train storage system? Majority of my HO collection lacks an original box. Has to cheap, fesible, easy to transport, and most important,cushions for the trains!



Here is one thread I believe there are more here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4886&highlight=train+storage


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6678&highlight=storing+trains


I am looking for a more detailed thread, I know one is on the site somewhere.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't find it.hwell:

I have seen some cut out foam and put it in a suitcase or brief case.
Cut the foam to the shape of the engine or car.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Wrap everything individually in a couple of sheets of newspaper and pack snugly in SMALL boxes. Liquor boxes are ideal with the separators removed. Boxes will be nice and light and strong enough not to crush with other boxes on top. Store in as cool a place as you can and as dry as you can find. Very high heat will deform your plastic cars so keep that in mind. Works for me. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It depends on what you're trying to accomplish. I have O-scale stuff, so I bought 100 of the trading card boxes they're about 2 2/4" x 3 1/2" and 14" long. I'm guessing similar boxes are available for the smaller HO stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Respectfully, I'm not keen on the newspaper wrap idea. Black ink transfer, and all that.

I buy bundles of 1'x1' micro fiber towels at Walmart ... the type you might use to wash a car. They are great for wrapping and cushioning model trains ... incredibly gentle on any paint/finish.

I store some of mine inside plastic bins. But do be careful about your moisture situation ... the plastic bins can help in dry weather, but you wouldn't want to "seal in" high humidity moisture for months on end.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*HO Storage*

Recently I got some photo boxes. I cut some thin foam into two layers with four rows. I covered the foam with mod podge and old Walters cat pages. That took care of the engines. For rolliong stock I just cut cardboard tubing. Paper towel tubes are best for the longer cars.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Your right about the ink in newspapers coming off but that just hasn't happened to me. So I'll revise my advice and say to wrap the cars and locos in paper towels and then use newspaper to stuff around them for cushioning.
I would still recommend small boxes of a sturdy build. The main thing is to pack so that nothing can move around inside the box. News paper is best for that in my humble opinion and works well when shipping things too. Way better than styrofoam peanuts which will move and allow the item in the box to move next to the side of the box and get banged and damaged. Pete


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is my take. The boxes are 1.99 at any Xmas Tree shop. They have Baseball Deco for more if you want your favorite team.












I used paper glue to start and the Mod Podge to seal it up. Tape held it together before applying the paper.

The tubes offer adequate protection plus I can identify them easily. For O scale, I use Johns idea of the sport card boxes but I have to mark or place a picture on it to keep track of what is inside.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Anyone for Whiskey Bread!!*

Every St. Patricks Day we offer "Butch McGuires Irish Whiskey Bread"....and "Sure an Begora" they make great storage boxes for Rolling Stock and Loco's!! Just have to air them out or you'll think some Hobo's are living in your Box Cars!!:laugh:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Think 3/4" plywood is strong enough to make into shelves without sagging?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

All depends on how far of a span you have between the supports underneath it. I've got 1/2" plyboard on mine with 24" spacing between the 1x3 supports underneath it with no sagging.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It depends on the "end fixity", too. A shelf that has ends simply sitting on pins (like in a prefab bookshelf unit) will sag considerably more for a given load than a same-sized shelf that has ends that are mortised or fastened directly into the side supports.

TJ


----------

